# What kind of LED is the TLE5 EX?



## Cole07 (Aug 3, 2009)

I got one of these a couple days ago. comparing it to pictures that i have seen, cree leds are supposed to have 4 contact wires. When i look at my TLE5 EX it has 4. But some people are saying that it is not a cree. Any help please? Thanks.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Aug 4, 2009)

The Terralux TLE-5 Ministar 2 is a luxeon 3. 

The Terralux TLE-5*EX* Ministar 2 is a cree XR-E. Well, to be more accurate, its a SSC P4 bin.

Someone else can explain the link between Seoul and Cree, I dont quite know. 

There is also a TLE-5K2, which is a luxeon K2 but you can't get these any more.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome to CPF, Cole07.

Your question is about the emitter type, so I'll move your thread to the LED section (not the same as the LED Flashlight section) where you'll find plenty of threads about LED types, and the experts there will be able to help you.


----------



## LukeA (Aug 4, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


> The Terralux TLE-5 Ministar 2 is a luxeon 3.
> 
> The Terralux TLE-5*EX* Ministar 2 is a cree XR-E. Well, to be more accurate, its a SSC P4 bin.
> 
> ...



SSC buys Cree dies and encapsulates them with their own phosphor and package.


----------



## Marduke (Aug 4, 2009)

Without a picture, it's hard to tell. There have been Lux3, K2, Cree, and SSC P4 versions of the Terralux modules. 

If you bought off eBay, I would not trust their picture or description. They rarely know the difference, or that one even exists.


----------



## Marduke (Aug 4, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


> The Terralux TLE-5*EX* Ministar 2 is a cree XR-E. Well, to be more accurate, its a SSC P4 bin.
> 
> Someone else can explain the link between Seoul and Cree, I dont quite know.



The Cree XR-E and SSC P4 are two different MODELS of led's from two different companies. Neither is a bin code.


----------



## Cole07 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea, but i ordered mine off of batteryjunction.com and it never told me what kind it was. I would post a picture of it, but i just joined this week and i'm unsure how. Any help on how to post pictures?


----------



## Marduke (Aug 4, 2009)

Upload them to a photo hosting site such as photobucket or imageshack or picasa, then post them here using the image tag.


----------



## Cole07 (Aug 4, 2009)

Wait! I've figured out how to post pictures! I can't actually get any pictures of it because the image quality is crappy. But i found a photo online that looksjust like it. So here it is. Can you tell me what kind it is?

http://www.dansdata.com/images/ultrafire/led_close280.jpg


----------



## Cole07 (Aug 4, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Welcome to CPF, Cole07.
> 
> Your question is about the emitter type, so I'll move your thread to the LED section (not the same as the LED Flashlight section) where you'll find plenty of threads about LED types, and the experts there will be able to help you.


 

Sorry i put it in the wrong one. I'm new to this website and i am still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Cole07 (Aug 4, 2009)

I've got a photo now. Not one that i took cause my picture quailty is horrible. But i have found one online that looks almost exactly like mine except the glass part is yellow and mine is clear. But here it is. What kind is it?


----------



## spencer (Aug 5, 2009)

That looks like a Cree.

On a side note, I purchased two TLE-5EX dropins from Battery Junction at different times. The page said it used a Cree LED. The first one had a Seoul P4 in it and the second one had a Cree XR-E.


----------



## Marduke (Aug 5, 2009)

Cole07 said:


> I've got a photo now. Not one that i took cause my picture quailty is horrible. But i have found one online that looks almost exactly like mine except the glass part is yellow and mine is clear. But here it is. What kind is it?



From that description and picture, you have a silver core Cree XR-E.


----------



## Cole07 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice. Are these better than the SSC P4 and Luxeon leds that people have? Also, i just got my other Terralux TLE6 EX for my 5D cell maglite. Is it an SSC P4 because it has that jelly outside to it? JW. 

Thanks, 
Cole


----------



## Illum (Aug 6, 2009)

Marduke said:


> From that description and picture, you have a silver core Cree XR-E.



If your LED looks like this, then it fits what Marduke says



 

If you really can't decide on what LED you have, visit https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188772
and point it out will ya? :thanks:


----------



## Cole07 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yea I think I've got that one figured out. Now I'm just wondering what the TLE 6 EX is. A luxeon or an SSC P4? Thanks a lot though!! :wave:

Cole


----------



## Marduke (Aug 6, 2009)

Cole07 said:


> Yea I think I've got that one figured out. Now I'm just wondering what the TLE 6 EX is. A luxeon or an SSC P4? Thanks a lot though!! :wave:
> 
> Cole



It comes in both flavors. I have also experienced dealers who listed one model, gave a picture of said model, and shipped the other model. Most dealers are incapable of telling the difference, and probably don't even know there is one.


----------



## Cole07 (Aug 6, 2009)

What are the two kinds that they ship? Doesn't the jelly hemisphere mean that it is definetly an SSC P4? Or are there other kinds of jelly hemisphere leds? :shrug:

Cole


----------



## Marduke (Aug 6, 2009)

It's called a "gummy dome", but the tle-6ex comes in both SSC and K2.


----------



## Cole07 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, then is the SSC the only one with a gummy dome? Or is that the K2 also?


----------



## spencer (Aug 7, 2009)

Luxeon LEDs also have gummy domes IIRC.


----------



## Cole07 (Aug 7, 2009)

How can i figure out whether mine is an SSC P4 or a luxeon then? :duh2:


----------



## Marduke (Aug 7, 2009)

Physical appearance.


----------



## Cole07 (Aug 7, 2009)

Can someone provide me with a picture of a luxeon and an SSC P4? That would be helpful. :shrug:


----------



## csshih (Aug 9, 2009)

sorry for the bad pics, I took them a while ago:

Luxeon:






SSC P4:





but yea, you have a Cree led. one of the newer ones 

if you have any questions regarding LEDs and flashlights, feel free to post them, or, my contact info is up in the top right corner.


----------

